# Martha's Vineyard landmark destroyed



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

https://weather.com/news/weather/video/iconic-marthas-vineyard-landmark-tumbles-into-ocean


----------



## Mister E (May 5, 2020)

Damm shame but c'est la vie


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 5, 2020)

A reminder that nothing is forever.


----------

